

Is the need for uploading to sites like GitHub dampening the quality of code? - Jagat
http://www.quora.com/Computer-Programming/Is-the-need-for-credibility-by-uploading-to-sites-like-GitHub-dampening-the-quality-of-innovative-code

======
charonn0
Why do I have to sign in with Facebook to see the page? Do you have an
alternate link?

